# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Ferri i Dantes

## badylove

hi!
une dua te pyes gjithsecilin prej jush nese a ka te drejte Dante Aligeri kur ka bere pershkrimin e  ferrit, a eshte e vertete se per cdo mekat qe bejme ne do te perfundojme ne nje nga rrethet e ferrit dantesk?dua t'ju pyes edhe kete: a besoni se vertet egziston ferri dhe se ne nje dite do perfundojme aty???

----------


## Nika

Ferri as parajsa nuk janë vende gjeografike, por gjëndje të vetëdijes e shpirtit i cili varet nga veprimet tuaja. Nëse ke jetuar e vepruar në principet e dashurisë do e kesh vetëdijen e shpirtin parajsë, nëse ke bërë krime e mëkate do e keshë skëterrë. Dante vetem ka fantazuar i ndikuar nga doktrina e fesë...

----------


## huggos

Mos-njohja e se vertetes, ben shume njerez te hedhin hipoteza nga me te ndryshmet. Dantja per mua do te mbetet nje shkrimtar, dhe asgje me teper. Fakti se nuk ishte ne gjendje (me gjithe gjuhen dhe imagjinaten e perdorur) te percoje te verteten e paster, per mua mjafton te me tregoje se tregimet e tij, nuk mund te jene as edukative...

Persa i perket ferrit, ma merr mendja do te egzistonte edhe pa imagjinaten-fitimprurese te Dantes. E megjithate bileten per atje nuk e pret vetem duke bere keq...

Nje saktesim i rendesishem. Ferri nuk eshte gjendje materiale. Pasi nuk i takon trupit, por shpirtit dhe frymes. Pra mbetet te jete gjendje frymore. Si i tille, sigurisht gjendet diku, por gjithmone ne forme frymore....

teme e madhe kjo......

miqesisht,
huggos

----------


## StterollA

> _Postuar më parë nga huggos_ 
> Ferri nuk eshte gjendje materiale. Pasi nuk i takon trupit, por shpirtit dhe frymes. Pra mbetet te jete gjendje frymore.


Huggo, po fryma nuk vdes bashke me trupin? Une e kisha ditur qe vdes fryma dhe pastaj vdes dhe trupi, ngelet vetem shpirti ne gjendje frymore (*_qe nuk eshte njelloj me frymen_). Meqe jane vetem supozime te pafaktuara atere doemos qe do kete dhe dilema ketu. Po pate kohe, ma sqaro pak kete koncept.

*_Fryma - thithja dhe nxjera e ajrit qe mban trupin dhe shpirtin gjalle;
 Gjendje frymore - gjendje e padukshme, e paprekshme, gjithandej,_

Flm ne advance  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Reina

mendoj se ferri eshte planeti toka

----------


## MtrX

per te patur nje ide sa me te qarte vizive rreth menyres sesi Dante e pershkruan ferrin dhe parajsen, shikoni filmin:
"What Dreams May Come" me Robin Williams
eshte shume e goditur menyra sesi ne kete film pershkruhet me ane te pamjes gati gjithcka qe Dante e shkroi ne liber...

----------


## StterollA

> _Postuar më parë nga MtrX_ 
> *per te patur nje ide sa me te qarte vizive rreth menyres sesi Dante e pershkruan ferrin dhe parajsen, shikoni filmin:
> "What Dreams May Come" me Robin Williams
> eshte shume e goditur menyra sesi ne kete film pershkruhet me ane te pamjes gati gjithcka qe Dante e shkroi ne liber...*


E pashe filmin.. kalova nja nje ore e gjysem ne parajsen dhe ferrin e Dantes.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *Ema*

ferri, a ekziston?

Ferri ekziston, nuk ka nevoj per pershkrimet e mrekullueshme te Dantes per te thene nje gje te till. Per fat te keq te gjithe kemi kafshuar pak ne te. Nuk besoj se ekziston dikush ne kete bote qe te mos kete gabuar me vetedije te plote (atehere nuk quhet gabim, por faj)

tju shtoj nje pyetje tjeter, po parajsja ekziston? Askush nuk do te jete ne gjendie te sjelli nje prove konkrete. Disa gjera nuk shpjegohen, vetem ndihen. Jo cdo gje eshte racionale... dhe nese mundohemi te shendrojme jeten tone ne nje prove matematikore, nuk do te arrijme asgjekundi...

----------


## MtrX

> _Postuar më parë nga StterollA_ 
> *E pashe filmin.. kalova nja nje ore e gjysem ne parajsen dhe ferrin e Dantes. *


i bukur filmi apo jo StterollA?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

A thua *PSE* Dante kishte vendos në rrethin e parë të ferrit :
*Averros* dhe *Avicena* ?

 


Neve
PrInCiPiEl

PS. _Për informim_ :
* Avicena është *Ibn Sina*
* Averros është *Ibn Rushd* 
- që të dy njerëz të shquar në përmasa botërore !

----------


## kolombi

Ju duhet pershkrimi i Dantes te njihni apo kuptoni ferrin e se perditshmes,se kesaj bote xhungel ku jetoni?

----------


## armandovranari

Sa per informacion...
Nese dikush lexon Italisht, e gjen "Komedine Hyjnore" dhe mund ta shkarkoj falas tek kjo lidhje:
http://www.liberliber.it/biblioteca/...ieri/index.htm

----------


## huggos

> _Postuar më parë nga StterollA_ 
> *Huggo, po fryma nuk vdes bashke me trupin?...*


Stereolla, sorry nuk e kisha pare kete postim.
Sigurisht kur flasim per fryme nuk nenkuptojme frymemarjen. Edhe fjalet jane te ndryshme apo jo.. Une ate qe kam pasur per te thene e kam thene ne nje teme te lashte persa i perket vdekjes, qe mund ta gjesh ketu. 


Me te mira shef..  :buzeqeshje: 
huggos

----------


## StterollA

Mtrx edhe pse s'me pelqen ai zhanr filmash ne pergjithesi, ai film vecohej, me pelqeu.  :buzeqeshje: 

Huggos flm. Po e kuotoj nje postim tendin nga ajo teme se me pelqeu, ta lexojne dhe tjeret se per cilin postim behet fjale.




> _Postuar më parë nga huggos_ 
> *Eshte e drejte se per te dhene nje mendim per ceshtjen pas vdekjes, nuk mund te bazohemi ne shkence , pasi nuk mund te egzistoje asnje shpjegim shkencor per te. 
> 
> Per te kuptuar me qarte se cfare i ndodh nje njeriu pas vdekjes ndoshta duhet te bejme disa ndarje te nevojshme. 
> 
> Selia e personalitetit te njeriut d.m.th. vetdergjegjia, vullneti, vendi i pranimit dhe vleresimit te çdo informacioni si edhe klasifikimit te tij, arkivi i kujteses, vendi qe shpalosen ndjenjat etj. quhet "shpirt". 
> 
> "Trupi" pershkruhet si prona dhe mjeti i shpirtit me ane te te cilit lidhet komunikimi i tij me boten materiale. 
> 
> ...

----------


## eris

kjo Ema eshte ne ajer ndonjehere, e ia fut fare kot!

----------


## ATMAN

Dante Aligieri

 

Komedia Hyjnore - Ferri







Dante Aligieri, autori i "Komedisë Hyjnore" - vepër madhore e letërsisë botërore, jetoi në kohën kur vendet më të përparuara evropiane po bëheshin gati të dilnin më në fund nga epoka e errët e Mesjetës dhe të bënin kërcimin e madh për në epokën Moderne.

Rizbulimi i veprave të Aristotelit dhe i mjaft veprave të letërsisë antike në shekullin e XII dhe fillimin e shekullit XIII nga burimet arabe qenë një ferment i fortë intelektual për qarqet skolastike mesjetare. Shoqëria evropiane, që ende nuk ishte shkëputur nga barbaria, por që ishte shumë afër qytetërimit, lindi në këtë kohë njerëz me përmasa të mëdha intelektuale dhe talent të madh letrar. 

Pikërisht atëherë Shën Thoma Akuinasi përpunoi argumentet e dogmës së krishtere, të cilat janë të vlefshme dhe shërbejnë edhe sot e kësaj dite, ndërsa Dante Aligeri krijoi një poemë të madhe, me përmbajtje kryesisht mesjetare, por ku gjallojnë filizat e një kohe të re që po afron. 

Vendlindja e tyre ishte Italia. Ky vend ishte në pararojë të zhvillimit shoqëror, për shkak të së kaluarës së tij të lavdishme politike dhe kulturore, gjurmët e të cilës ruheshin akoma, pavarësisht nga invazionet e shumta të barbarëve, si dhe për shkak të pozicionit të saj të favorshëm gjeografik si ndërlidhëse midis Perëndimit dhe Lindjes, të tregtisë që zhvillohej midis tyre, e cila sillte jo vetëm fitime por edhe ndikime të ndërsjellta nga më të ndryshmet midis këtyre dy botërave.

Qendrat më të përparuara të zhvillimit shoqëror të kësaj kohe ishin qytetet italiane, midis të cilëve dallohej Firencja, ku në maj të vitit 1265 lindi Dante Aligieri.

Familja e tij, fisnike nga titujt e nderet, kishte rënë nga vakti. Megjithë kushtet ekonomike modeste, Dante mundi të shkollohej dhe të bënte jetën e një fisniku të ri. Nuk dihet me siguri se çfarë shkolle ndoqi Dante, por mendohet se Retorikën, që përfshinte artin e të folurit në publik dhe të shkruarit e letrave, zotërimi i të cilës kërkohej jo vetëm nga gjyqtarët dhe avokatët, por edhe nga ata që donin të kishin influencë në jetën publike, ai i mësoi nga Bruneto Latini, një nga njërëzit më të ditur të qytetit, sikundër e thotë edhe vetë, kur i drejtohet me këto fjalë:

...në botën lart ju më patët mësuar

si bëhet i pavdekshëm një njeri. (Ferri, Kënga XV, vv. 83-84).

Që në rininë e hershme filloi të shkruante poezi, të cilat u bënë të njohura dhe e lidhën me mjaft poetë të tjerë që shkruanin në imitim të poezisë trubadore. Shumë shpejt poezia dhe filozofia u bënë për Danten preokupimi kryesor në jetë, sidomos pas lidhjes së miqësisë me intelektualin e shquar fiorentin Guido Kavalkantin. Por ndërsa ky i fundit u thellua më tepër në mendimin filozofik, sidomos atë epikurian materialist, Dante preferoi studimin e poetëve latinë, sidomos të Virgjilit, të cilit i drejtohet me këto fjalë kur e takon në Ferr:

"Virgjili qënke, ai krua i kulluar 

nga rrjedh një lumë i gjerë poezie!"...

"Ti, që për poetët je simbol lavdie,

më ndih se veprën tënde e studiova

me zell e plot me ndjenja dashurie.

Autor e mjeshtër je që preferova,

të ëmblin stil e mora veç prej teje..." (Ferri, K. I, vv. 79-86)

Një ndikim të madh ushtroi mbi Danten poezia e trubadurëve provansalë, që, e kombinuar me njohjen e shkëlqyer të poezisë latine, e lejuan Danten të krijojë artin e tij poetik, që ai e quajti"dolce stil nuovo" (stili i ri i ëmbël). 

Poezia e Dantes së ri është e lidhur në mënyrë të pashkëputur me imazhin e një gruaje të re fisnike fiorentine, të Beatriçe Portinarit. Ai e pati njohur Beatriçen kur ajo nuk ishte më tepër se 8 vjeçe, ndërsa ai vetë 9 vjeç. Ajo ushtroi një ndikim të madh në shpirtin e poetit për gjithë jetën. Dante i kushtoi Beatriçes vëllimin e tij të parë me poezi "Jeta e re" (Vita Nuova,1292-93). Le të kujtojmë sonetin e famshëm 127 nga ky vëllim - Kaq e njerëzishme (Tanto gentile):

Kaq e njerëzishme dhe e dlirët duket

Me njerëz Zonja ime kur përshëndetet,

Sa gjuh' e tyre ngrin e goja meket,

Guxim s'ka syri që ta shohë e tutet.

Baret ajo dhe ndjen si e lëvdojnë

Me mirësi t'përkorët e mbuluar,

Nga qiejt ngjan të jet' ajo dërguar

T'i thonë tokës ç'mrekulli sajojnë.

Përshtypjet që i kishte lënë që në fëmini, idealizimi i saj si simbol i virtytit dhe i pastërtisë qiellore dhe, padyshim, nevoja për të paraqitur në poezinë e tij "zonjën e zemrës", sipas klisheve të kohës, dalëngadalë ngulitën tek Dantja bindjen se ajo duhej të ishte udhëheqësja e mendimeve dhe e ndjenjave të tij drejt perfeksionit ideal, për të cilin duhet të aspirojë çdo shpirt fisnik. Beatriçja vdiq shumë e re (në vitin 1290), para se të botohej "Jeta e re", dhe Dantja deklaroi se shpreson "të thotë për të çfarë nuk është thënë për asnjë grua tjetër", gjë që ai e realizoi vërtet në veprën e tij madhore "Komedia Hyjnore".

Në kohën e Dantes në Firence po ndodhnin ndryshime të mëdha shoqërore: zhvillimi i madh i artizanatit dhe i tregtisë, dyndja e njerëzve të rinj në qytet, të shtyrë nga etja për të fituar dhe për t'u pasuruar, po e kufizonin gjithnjë e më shumë pushtetin dhe ndikimin e shtëpive fisnike, që nuk merreshin me zanate apo tregti dhe ndjeheshin ngushtë ekonomikisht. Dante që jetonte pothuajse i shkëputur nga jeta materiale, duke qenë i zhytur në studimet dhe në provat e tij krijuese, e ndjeu gjithashtu darën e nevojave materiale. Për të rregulluar disi gjendjen ekonomike të familjes, i ati e martoi me Xhema Donatin, pinjolle e një familjeje të kamur. Me të ai pati disa fëmijë. Po kjo nevojë materiale e shtyu Danten të hynte në korporatën e mjekëve, sepse vetëm kështu mund të merrte ndonjë nëpunësi në komunë. 

Qyteti në këtë kohë ishte i ndarë në dy parti kundërshtare: guelfët, partizanë të ruajtjes së pavarësisë së qytetit me përkrahjen e Papës, dhe gibelinët, që donin ta merrnin pushtetin me ndihmën e Perandorit. Familja e Dantes, si të gjithë fisnikët e vegjël të qytetit dhe artizanët, bënte pjesë në partinë e Guelfëve dhe ishte kundërshtare e partisë së Gibelinëve, në të cilën bënin pjesë pronarët e mëdhenj të tokës. Midis këtyre partive u bë një luftë e ashpër për pushtet. Ardhja në pushtet e njërës sillte me vete mërgimin e partizanëve të partisë tjetër. Dante kështu krenohet nëpërmjet gojës së gibelinit Farinata deli Uberti për familjen e tij:

... dhe tha: " U treguan armiq krenarë 

me mua, gjyshërit dhe partinë time, 

prandaj dy herë ata i paç shpërndarë!". (Ferri, K. 10, vv. 46 - 48)

Dante mori pjesë në kavalerinë e Komunës si kalorës dhe pati disa nëpunësira. Në vitin 1301 u dërgua si ambasador i komunës në San Xhiminjano për t'u mbushur mendjen toskanëve që të bëhen bashkë e të mos i nënshtrohen pushtetit të papës. Në vitin 1302, ndërsa ishte dërguar si ambasador pranë Papës, ai u dënua në mungesë bashkë me mjaft qytetarë të tjerë nga guelfët e zinj (që ishin për pushtetin e papës), si kundërshtar i pushtetit papënor dhe shkaktar turbullirash, me një gjobë prej 5000 florinësh dhe me përjashtim të përhershëm nga ushtrimi i ofiqeve zyrtare. Sipas vendimit gjyqësor, ai që nuk paguante gjobën ekzekutohej duke u djegur i gjallë. Dante bashkë me të tjerë, duke mos patur mundësi të mbrojnë veten apo të paguajnë gjobën, pranuan pasojat e këtij dënimi: mërgimin.

Mërgimi qe i rëndë. Në fillim ai bashkëpunoi me shokët e tij në mërgim për t'u kthyer përsëri në vendlindje, por shumë shpejt u nda prej tyre. Mendimet për Firencen dhe qëndrimin e fiorentinëve ndaj tij ai i shpreh nëpërmjet Bruneto Latinit (Ferri, K. XV, vv. 61-76), i cili, pasi i thotë se në këtë qytet, që është bërë "fole për të pandershëm", të ardhurit që kanë mbushur qytetin çdo të mirë do ta shohin me armiqësi, dhe "qejf të të grijnë dy partitë kanë", e këshillon që të mbështetet në "fatin e mbarë" dhe të mos shpresojë në dashamirësinë e bashkëqytetarëve. Në fillim u strehua tek sundimtarët e Veronës, por pastaj u largua prej tyre dhe u end nëpër oborret e sundimtarëve që kishin namin e njërëzve dashamirës të arteve dhe shkencës. Dante shpesh ankohet për fatin e tij, duke e krahasuar veten me një barkë pa vela e pa timon që era e shpie sa në një port në tjetrin. 

Por mërgimi pati edhe një pasojë pozitive: ai e zgjeroi horizontin e Dantes, i cili nga një qytetar i Firences u bë qytetar i gjithë Italisë. Duke qenë i mërguar, Dante u ballafaqua me Italinë e kohës, ku sundonte përçarja dhe jo ligji, dhe kjo e pasuroi eksperiencën e tij jetësore dhe, si rrjedhim, edhe librin e tij. 

Dante nuk pati fatin të kthehej në qytetin e vendlindjes. Ai vdiq në mërgim. Në verën e vitit 1321 shkoi me një mision diplomatik në Venedik. Gjatë udhëtimit u sëmur dhe vdiq në shtator në Ravenë. 

Dante u dha shumë pas studimit të filozofisë, sidomos të veprave të Aristotelit, studimit të poezisë latine dhe në të njëjtën kohë ai studjoi poezinë popullore të trubadurëve. Ka mendime, të paverifikuara, se ai është autori i një përkthimi të reduktuar në italisht të "Romanit të Trëndafilit", kryeveprës së poezisë trubadure, në 232 sonete. 

Dante shkruajti këto vepra në italisht dhe latinisht: Jeta e Re"(Vita Nuova), Rimat (Rime ose Canzoniere), Gostia (Convivio), Mbi Elokuencën popullore (De Vulgari Eloquentia), Monarkia (Monarchia), Letra (Epistole), Ekloge (Egloghe - dy në latinisht).

Të gjitha këto vepra, të cilat dëshmojnë për punën e madhe të bërë nga Dante për përsosjen e gjuhës popullore italiane dhe shndrrimin e saj në një gjuhë kulture, për thellimin e mendimit filozofik dhe zgjerimin e erudicionit, qenë një parapërgatitje për kryeveprën e tij Komedia Hyjnore (La Divina Comedia).

Komedia , që u quajt Hyjnore vetëm më vonë, në një botim të vitit 1555, u hartua nga Dante midis viteve 1304-1320. 

Në një letër që i dërgoi një miku dhe mecenati të tij, Dante shpjegon kuptimin dhe ndërtimin e Komedisë. Sipas tij, kuptimi i poemës është i dyfishtë: i drejtëpërdrejtë - gjendja e shpirtrave pas vdekjes, dhe alegorik - se njeriu, që ka aftësinë të vendosë vetë për veprimet e tij, merr nga drejtësia hyjnore ndëshkimin apo shpërblimin që meriton. Pra, me të drejtë është thënë se subjekti kryesor i kësaj vepre është "Drejtësia" dhe vendosja e saj. 

E vërteta është se poema ka një strukturë komplekse alegorish e simbolikash, të planeve të ndryshme, për shpjegimin e të cilave kanë vrarë dhe vazhdojnë të vrasin mendjen shumë studjues dhe komentues, por kjo nuk pengon aspak që ajo të jetë plotësisht e kapshme nga lexuesi në kuptimin e saj të drejtpërdrejtë.

Forma e poemës është gjithashtu e dyfishtë. Struktura e saj mbështetet në numrin tre në raport me numrin një: ka tre kantika (Ferri, Purgatori dhe Parajsa), të ndara secila në 33 këngë, që përbëjnë gjithsejt 99 këngë në raport me një këngë (Këngën e parë të Ferrit që shërben si hyrje). Vargjet janë të ndarë gjithashtu në tercina (strofa me tre vargje). Vargu i parë dhe i tretë rimojnë bashkë, ndersa i mesit rimon me vargun e parë dhe të tretë të tercinës pasardhëse. Kjo rimë "trefishe" është shpikje artistike e vetë Dantes. Përdorimi i numrit tre përputhet me konceptin e Dantes se arti është imitim i natyrës (jetës), që përshkohet nga Trinia e Shenjtë e Krijuesit. Prandaj dhe ky numër manifestohet vazhdimisht nga Dante në poemë, ashtu siç manifestohet ai në jetë nga Providenca. Vargu është trokaik, pra rrokja e fundit është gjithnjë paraoksitone dhe lejon të ketë një pauzë më të madhe midis vargjeve, gjë që, krahas rimës trefishe, bën që poezia të tingëllojë veçanërisht melodioze dhe harmonike. 

Dante e quajti veprën e tij Komedi duke u nisur nga ligjet e Retorikës, ku përcaktoheshin tre stile: i lartë (tragjik), i mesëm (ose komik) dhe i ulët (elegjiak o bukolik). Sipas Dantes, vepra e tij nuk ishte e stilit të lartë, por të mesëm, për shkak të zhvillimit të aksionit (sepse këtu veprimi fillon i trishtuar dhe mbaron i gëzuar , e kundërta ndodh me tragjedinë) dhe të gjuhës (këtu përdoret gjuha e folur italishte dhe jo latinishtja si gjuhë e stilit të lartë). Siç e thamë më lart, "Hyjnore" ajo u quajt vetëm më vonë nga pasardhësit për vlerat e saj të larta poetike dhe të përmbajtjes.

Poeti e paraqet veten si një njeri të privilegjuar nga Hiri hyjnor që të bëjë një shtegtim në botën e përtejvarrit duke kaluar tri pjesët e saj: Ferrin, Purgatorin dhe Parajsën. Dante takon mjaft shpirtëra të ndëshkuar (në Ferr) apo të shpërblyer (në Purgator dhe Parajsë) nga drejtësia e Perëndisë. 

Udhëtimi nëpër Ferr zgjat aq kohë sa kohë pati kaluar nga zbritja e Krishtit në Varr deri në Ringjalljen e tij. Në Purgator shpirtërat pastrohen për në Parajsë, ku shkojnë shpirtrat e bekuar nga Hiri Hyjnor. Ky është një shtegtim që bëhet duke patur "Perëndinë në mendje dhe zemër" . Ai është gjithashtu një alegori për rrugën që përshkon njeriu në jetë.

Udhëheqësi i tij nëpër Ferr është Virgjili, i cili e shoqëron atë edhe në Purgator. Pastaj atë e shoqëron Beatriçja, bashkë me të cilën ai ngjitet në sferat e planetëve dhe të yjeve të Parajsës, ku takohet me shpirtrat e bekuar që zbresin për ta përshëndetur.

Duke dalë nga pylli i errët i mëkateve, poeti takon Virgjilin, i cili me porosinë e Beatriçes, mishërimi i hirit dhe i bekimit hyjnor, bëhet udhërrëfyesi i tij nëpër Ferr. Ata futen në portat e Ferrit në vigjilje të së Premtes së Zezë të vitit 1300. Sëbashku kalojnë nëntë rrathët e Ferrit dhe sosin në qendër të tokës, ku shohin Luciferrin (Satanain) të prangosur nga graviteti i tokës dhe akulli i urrejtjes së përjetshme. 

Tre janë mëkatet kryesore që ndëshkohen në Ferr: mospërmbajtja, dhuna dhe mashtrimi. Sipas Dantes, Ferri është vendi i ndëshkimit të çdo dhune, e cila mund të ushtrohet ndaj Krijuesit, të afërmëve dhe vetëvetes. 

Sistemi moral i Ferrit të Dantes është një shkrirje e kujdesshme e teologjisë së krishtere me etikën pagane. Etika e Aristotelit shërben si burim i parë. I gjithë vizioni i Dantes për botën e përtejme përshkohet nga kristianizmi i ndërthurur me paganizmin. Ky ishte vizioni i kohës së Dantes. sepse botëkuptimi i krishterë i kohës u pasurua shumë nga zbulimi i veprave të Aristotelit dhe thellimi në studimin e trashëgimisë kulturore greko-latine. Kështu Ferri, vendi i ndëshkimit hyjnor, ndëshkim që zbatohet nga djajtë, sipas doktrinës së krishtere, është i mbushur me qënie të mitologjisë antike: Fati, Gjigantët, Minosi, Cerberi, Flegjasi, Karonti etj. 

Në epiqendër të veprës është vetë autori. 

Nga njëra anë, bota që ai përshkruan është krijesë e tij, e imagjinatës së tij, mbështetur në teologjinë e krishtere dhe etikën pagane, nga ana tjetër, ai shëtit nëpër të si një kalimtar i rastit, në një kohë kur, siç thamë, vetë është gjyqtari, ndëshkuesi dhe njeriu që ka gjetur mënyrat më të përshtatshme të ndëshkimit.

Nga njëra anë ai është vetë gjyqtari gjakftohtë dhe objektiv, që i ka dhënë seicilit atë që i takon, nga ana tjetër, duke qenë prej mishi e kocke, na paraqitet si një njeri, brenda të cilit vlojnë dashuria dhe urrejtja, admirimi dhe përbuzja, mëshira dhe ndjenja e hakmarrjes, tek i cili shfaqen jo vetëm ndjenjat e holla të simpatisë, por dhe të përbuzjes, jo vetëm keqardhja e çiltër fisnike, por edhe keqdashja cinike zemëgurë.

Në këtë botë të përtejme të dhimbjes së përjetshme shohim një galeri personazhesh: figura historike të të gjitha kohërave, të të gjitha fushave: politikës, filozofisë, kulturës, por edhe bashkëkohës, miq apo armiq të poetit, që do të kishin mbetur krejt të panjohur po të mos i kishte rrokur, për shkak të miqësisë apo armiqësisë, pena e poetit të madh. 

Në letrën që përmendëm më lart Dante shkruan: " ... mund të themi shkurt se fundi i të tërës (i komedisë simë) është që të nxirren të gjallët në këtë jetë nga gjendja e mjeruar dhe të udhëhiqen për në gjendjen e bekuar"", me fjalë të tjera që njeriu të çlirohet nga mëkatet dhe të perfeksionohet moralisht.

Në Komedinë e Dantes ndjehen edhe filizat e epokës që është në lindje e sipër. Pikërisht në këtë vepër, ai ndër të parët i thuri një himn madhështor njeriut-sipërmarrës të guximshëm, që nuk ngurron të flijojë veten për të zgjëruar njohuritë mbi botën. Në Këngën e njëzetegjashtë, një nga këngët më të bukura të Ferrit, ai përshkruan udhëtimin e fundit të Odiseut, i cili u drejtohet shokëve të tij me këto fjalë:

"Vëllezër, - thashë, - që në perëndim

arritët nëpër rrugë aq të vështirë, 

sa ende gjallë e kemi çdo ndijim,

pak jetë që na mbeti me dëshirë 

le ta flijojmë për të njohur botën,

që prapa diellit shtrihet si shkretirë. (Ferri, K. XXVI, vv. 112-117)

Në Komedi u mishërua puna e madhe, e gjatë dhe këmbëngulëse që kishte bërë Dante për përsosjen e tij si artist dhe mendimtar. Ai arriti të krijojë një kryevepër me vlera unikale artistike, të japë gjykimin për njerëzit e kohës së shkuar dhe bashkëkohësit, dhe ta bëjë gjuhën e popullit të thjeshtë italian një gjuhë të madhe kulture.

Vepra e Dantes edhe sot demaskon dhunën që për fat të keq vazhdon të ushtrohet kundër popujve dhe kundër individit.

----------


## ATMAN

Dante Aligeri

 

"KOMEDIA HYJNORE - FERRI"







Kënga e tretë

Portat e Ferrit. - Ata që s’kanë bërë as mirë as keq.- Akeroni.- Varka e Karontit.



"KËTEJ TI SHKON NË NJË QYTET TË VUAJTUR, 

KËTEJ TI SHKON NË DHEMBJEN E PAMATË,

KËTEJ TI SHKON TEK NJERËZ KREJT TË SHUAJTUR;

U SHTY NGA DREJTËSIA KRIJUESI I LARTË; 4

FUQIA HYJNORE DHE DREJTËSIA E KULLUAR

MË STISËN TOK ME DASHURINË E PARË;

VEÇ SË PËRJETSHMES ASGJË S’QE KRIJUAR 7

PËRPARA MEJE; UNË RROJ JETË E MOT;

KUSH HYN KËTU MË S’KA PËR TË SHPRESUAR!"

Ja fjalët që lexova në një portë 10

me bojë fare t’errët sipër shkruar.

I them: "Mësues, kuptimin s’kapkam dot!"

Ma ktheu ai si një njeri i zgjuar: 13 

"Këtu do lënë prapa çdo dyshim,

këtu çdo ligësi do shpejt harruar.

Siç të kam thënë, tek ai vend do vijmë, 16

ku njerëz sheh që dhembja aq i tret,

sa mendjen humbin e çdo gjykim".

Pastaj mbi timen dorën e pështet, 19

për të më dhënë mua pak kurajë,

dhe qetësisht më fut në botn’ e fshehtë.

Aq psherëtima, klithma, kujë e vaj 22

ushtonin nën një qiell pa yje-sterrë,

sa në fillim ia nisa shpejt të qajë.

Të ndryshme gjuhë, të folme tmerr, 25

plot fjalë dhembjesh, zemërim i thellë, 

përplasje duarsh tok me zë të çjerrë

s’pushonin kurrë nën të fëlliqtin qiell. 28

Arrinte zallahia n’atë shkallë,

sa dukej rërën ngrinte lart pështjellë.

Prej frikës mendja vinte krejt vërdallë, 31

prandaj i them: "Mësues, ç’është ky tmerr?

 Ç’mundim i ndrydh të shkretët vallë?".

Dhe ai më tha: "Në gjendje kaq të mjerë 34

i kanë shpirtrat veç ata fatzinj

që mirë as keq nuk bënë as një herë.

Me ta përzihen shpirtrat e këqij 37

të engjëjve që s’qenë rebeluar,

por që as besë s’patën n’perëndinë.

Qiejt i dëbuan për të mos u shëmtuar, 40

as ferr’ i thellë s’i pranoi kurrë,

shkak s’patën djajt për t’i mëshiruar".

I them: "Mësues, ç’është kjo torturë, 43

që i mundon kaq fort sa derdhin lotë?"

M’u gjegj ai: "Dhe aq gjatë s’po e thur.

Këta as vdekjen s’e kërkojnë dot. 46

Për ta kjo jetë është aq e ligë, 

sa luten për një fat tjetër krejt më kot.

Në botë s’lanë gjurmë që s’u fik, 49

mëshirë s’meritojnë, as drejtësi,

nuk po ta zgjas më, por shiko dhe ik".

Tek po vështroja, shoh si me shpejtësi 52

shkon si flamur një duke u vërtitur,

aq sa dhe vrapin si ta ndalë s’di.

Një mizëri vjen pas duke roitur, 55 

sa kurrë s’do ta kisha pas besuar,

që vdekja aq fatzinj të kish goditur.

Pastaj, kur ca ndër ta pata dalluar, 58

shpejt njoha unë hijen e atij 

që post të madh prej frike pat lëshuar.

Shpejt e kuptova se ky me siguri 61 

ish sekti i formuar nga të dënuarit,

që s’i desh zoti, as armiqt’ e tij.

S’u bënë gjallë kurrë të mallkuarit, 64

prandaj, ashtu të zhveshur për munxyrë, 

i mbytnin miza e grerëza së kafshuari. 

U rridhte gjaku çurk nëpër fytyrë 67

që thithej tok me lotët i përzjerë

te këmbët nga ca krimba fort të ndyrë.

Me që më la të shoh një copë herë, 70

ca njerëz bregut lumit pashë unë.

"Mësues, lejomë, - i thashë atëherë, - 

të di se cilët janë e çfarë i shtyn 73

përtej me kaq nxitim për të kaluar,

siç shoh në dritën që aq dobët hyn".

Dhe ai më tha: "Shpejt ke për ta kuptuar, 76

kur ne t’i kemi ndalur hapat tanë 

në lumë t’Akerontit të trishtuar".

I shpura sytë e turpshëm unë mënjanë 79

prej frikës mos nga pyetjet u mërzit

dhe heshta lumit sa i vajtëm pranë.

Një varkë vjen drejt nesh, që e vozit 82

një plak i zbardhur pleqërie së thellë.

Bërtet ai: " Mjerë ju me këtë shpirt!

Më mos shpresoni që të shihni qiell! 85

T’ju shpie erdha tek ai breg përballë,

që akull ka dhe terr e zjarr veç vjell.

Dhe ti që je këtu, o shpirt i gjallë, 88

Shpejt ndahu nga këta që kanë vdekur!".

Kur pa se nuk po merrja vesh me fjalë,

"Kjo s’është rrugë a port ti për të prekur 91

në breg, - më tha. - Këtej s’ke pse kalon!

Gjej varkë tjetër rrugën për të ndjekur!".

I thotë prijsi : " Mos u nxeh , Karon! 94

Kështu të bëhet lart u përcaktua,

ku bëjnë ç’duan. Tjetër kot kërkon!".

Fytyra e kërleshtë iu qetua 97

varkarit të kënetës së lerosur,

që sytë i kish me flakë e zjarr qarkuar.

Por shpirtrat, lakuriq e handakosur, 100

kërcitën dhembët e ndërruan ngjyrë

me fjalët vrerë porsa i pat kanosur.

Mallkonin Zotin, prindërit e tyre, 103

gjininë njerëzore, vend e farë,

dhe orën që i lindi për munxyrë

Pastaj u mblodhën gjithë duke qarë 106

në breg të atij lumi të mallkuar

që pret kë s’çan për Zotin kokën fare.

Ky djall Karon, me sy të flakëruar, 109

të gjithë i grish, i mbledh duke bërtitur, 

me rremë e godet çdo të vonuar. 

Sikur në vjeshtë, vyshkur e venitur, 112

bie gjethi një për një dhe trung’ i tharë

sheh petkat dheut hapur e ronitur, 

dhe e Adamit e mallkuara farë 115

një e nga një u ngjit në breg aherë,

si zogjt që ndjell në kurth një zog këngëtar.

Ata u dyndën nëpër dallgët sterrë 118

dhe, para se në breg të kishin zbritur, 

u mblodh një turmë tjetër menjëherë.

"Im bir, - më tha mësuesi zemërndritur, - 121

këta që Zoti s’pat me sy të mirë

këtu nga tërë vendet kanë arritur.

Dhe s’e kalojnë lumin me pahir, 124

sepse hyjnorja drejtësi i shtyn

që frika shpejt t’u kthehet në dëshirë.

Këtu një shpirt i mirë kurrë s’hyn, 127

prandaj nëse Karoni t’është akërruar,

kupto kjo sjellje ku e ka arsyen".

Lëndin’ e errët, ai me të mbaruar, 130

nga dridhj’ e fortë befas qe tronditur. 

Më dirset balli duke e kujtuar!

Një erë dheu e vaji pati ngritur 133

që dritën e përskuqi aqë shumë

sa ndjenjat shpejt m’i pat fashitur.

Dhe rashë siç bie një që vdiq për gjumë. 136

___________

V. l-9. Mbishkrim mbi portat e Ferrit. Sipas doktrinës së krishtere, Ferri u krijua nga Trinia e Shenjtë: Ati (fuqia hyjnore), Biri (Urtia e kulluar) dhe Shpirti i Shenjtë (Dashuria e parë). U krijua enkas për të ndëshkuar Luciferin. Para tij s’qe krijuar asgjë veç së përjetshmes (qiellit, tokës dhe engjëjve). V. 32. ç’është ky tmerr? - Poeti sheh midis portave të Ferrit dhe brigjeve të Akerontit një hapësirë të mbushur me shpirtrat e atyre që nuk bënë as mirë as keq. Mu për këtë arsye ata nuk meritojnë as të dënohen, as të shkojnë në Parajsë. V. 37. Me ta përzihen shpirtrat e këqij - Janë shpirtrat e engjëjve që s’u bashkuan as me Perëndinë, as me Luciferin, kur ky ngriti krye. V. 59. hijen e atij - Papa Çelestin V që u zgjodh në këtë post në vitin l294, kur ishte 79 vjeç. Ai dha dorëheqje pas pesë muajsh i shtyrë nga kardinali Benedeto Kaetani, i cili e trashëgoi me emrin e Bonifacit VIII. Ky e futi Çelestinin në burg dhe e mbajti aty gjersa vdiq. V. 78. Akeronti - Në botën antike lum i përtejvarrit. Ai rrjedh edhe në Ferrin e Dantes. Në fillim ai quhet Akeront (gr. lumi i trishtimit) dhe pështjell rrethin e parë të Ferrit. Pastaj zbret poshtë dhe formon kënetën e Stigjes (gr. i urryer), në të cilën ndëshkohen zemërakët. Më tutje ai kthehet në Flegjeton (gr. përvëlues). Pasi përshkon me këtë emër pyllin e vetëvrasësve dhe shkretirën, ku bie shiu i zjarrtë, ai bie si një katarakt plot zhurmë dhe derdhet në thellësi. Në qendër të tokës ai kthehet në liqenin e ngrirë të Kocitit.V. 83. një plak i zbardhur - Karonti, që transportonte shpirtrat në botën antike të përtejvarrit. Të njëjtën gjë bën ai edhe në ferrin e Dantes. V. 93. Gjej varkë tjetër - Me që Dante nuk është i dënuar, Karonti mendon se ai duhet të udhëtojë me një varkë tjetër, më të lehtë, që i shpie shpirtërat në Purgator.

----------


## ATMAN

Dante Aligeri

 

"KOMEDIA HYJNORE - FERRI"





Kënga e pestë

Rrethi i dytë. - Minosi. - Mëkatarët e epshit.

Dhe zbritëm ne nga rrethi i parë

në rreth të dytë. Vend më pak ai zinte,

por dhembjet shpirtrat bënin për të qarë.

Tek porta Minosi i frikshëm rrinte, 4

ckërrmitej kur gjykonte vdekatarët,

dënonte dhe në terr me bisht i shpinte.

Kur dilnin para tij ata qyqarët, 7

secili fajet një për një rrëfente,

në ferr të zi një vend për mëkatarët

ky njohës i mëkatit vrik e gjente. 10

Pështillte veten ai me bisht aq herë

sa rrathë poshtë t’i hidhte i pëlqente.

Përpara tij plot njerëz ka përherë, 13

me rradhë vijnë ata për t’u gjykuar,

flasin, dëgjojnë e flaken në humnerë.

"O ti që vjen në strehën e mjeruar", - 16

më thotë Minosi sa sheh të afrohem

dhe lë mënjanë punën e mallkuar.

"Shih si po hyn dhe kujt po i besohe! 19

Mos u gënje nga port’ e gjerë tepër!".

Por prijsi im i tha: "Pse i akrrohe?

As rrugën mos ia zër, se fati i epër 22

ia ka caktuar. Kjo u vendos në qieje, 

ku bëjnë atë që duan. Mos pyet gjë tjetër!".

Ofshama dhembjesh veshi nis të ndiejë, 25

sepse tani tek vendi paç arritur, 

ku vaj i madh fillon që të shpërthejë.

Ky vend i zi, që drita nuk ka ndritur, 28

gjëmon e shfryn si deti prej shtrëngate

nga erëra të kundërta i goditur.

Duhi e ferrit kurrë nuk tulatet 31

dhe bart me vete shpirtrat në pështjellë,

i tund, i shkund, sa i cfilit të ngratët.

Dhe kur arrijnë mu mbi hon të thellë 34

ata bërtasin, qajnë edhe gjëmojnë,

ata mallkojnë zotin lart në qiell.

Më thotë prijsi se kështu ndëshkojnë 37

ata që veç mëkate bëjnë epshore

dhe që arsyen pasionit ia nënshtrojnë.

Si gargujt që në mot të keq dëbore 40

në rresht të dendur enden krahëhapur,

kështu përplasen shpirtrat mëkatnore,

sa poshtë-lart nga era hallakatur. 43

Nuk kanë shpresa që t’i ngushëllojnë,

as falje kurrë s’kanë për të patur.

Si krillat që me britma qiellin shpojnë 46

tek ecin bashkë në një varg të gjatë,

kështu i sheh të çirren, të vajtojnë

të mjerat hije në atë shtrëngatë. 49

Dhe pyes: "Pse erë e zezë i bitisi,

më thuaj, mësues, ç’kanë bërë ata të ngratë?".

"E para, - mua që lart më foli prijsi, 52

mes hijesh, për të cilat do njoftime,

perandoreshë qe mbi popuj, fise.

Aq shumë u zhyt ndër epshe e dëfrime 55

sa gjithë qejfet la me ligj të lira, 

veç të mos kish nga populli qortime.

Kjo është bash ajo Semiramira, 58

që Ninon trashëgoi dhe burrë pati.

Tani Sulltani i ka ato mbretërira.

Ja Didoja që fjalën s’i pat mbajtur 61

Sikeut dhe veten vrau nga dashuria.

Ja dhe Kleopatra në epsh e papërmbajtur.

Helenën shih, që pru’ mbi dhè me mija 64

të zeza, dhe Akilin trim me vlerë, 

që u mposht në jetë veç nga dashuria.

Parisin shih, Tristanin" dhe të tjerë, 67

me mijra hije ai me gisht tregoi,

që dashuria nga jeta ndau përherë.

Kur prijsi im me emër më dëftoi 70

plot burra, gra, dikur me nam të mirë,

e humba krejt, mëshira më pushtoi.

Ia nisa prapë: "Poet, me sa dëshirë 73

flas me ata të dy që tok po shkojnë

dhe era lehtë duket se i prir".

Dhe ai më tha: "Ti prit sa të shikojmë 76

t’afrohen dhe lutju për dashurinë

që lehtë i bart, ata do të dëgjojnë".

Drejt nesh kur i shtyu era-suferinë 79

u bëra zë: " O shpirtra të dëshpëruar, 

të flasim ejani po s’pat ndalime".

Porsi pëllumbat mallit përvëluar 82

drejt çerdhes s’ëmbël qiellit flur lëshohen

me krahët e shpalosur e shtrënguar,

kështu nga çet’ e Didos vrik largohen 85

dhe vijnë ata mes ajrit të fëlliqur,

aq fort nga thirrj’ e dhemshur përgjërohen.

" O shpirt plot hir, bujar e zemërndritur, 88

që vjen të shohësh nëpër errësirë

ne që me gjak e patëm dheun vaditur, 

sikur ta kishim mik ne perëndinë, 91

për paqën tënde fort e kishim lutur,

se paske për të gjorët ne mëshirë.

Në paç gjë për të thënë a për të pyetur, 94

ty gati jemi për të t’u përgjigjur,

ndërkohë, e sheh, dhe era është zbutur.

Në breg të detit unë u pata lindur, 97

n’atë krahinë ku Poi ndal rrëmbimin,

ku përrenjtë e malit bëhen krejt të bindur.

Nga dashuria, që prek çdo zemër trimi, 100

u lidh ky fort pas trupit tim të bukur,

aq kobshëm vrarë sa më zë trishtimi.

Dhe dashuria , që s’lë dashnor pa zbutur, 103

me të më lidhi, dhe asnjë përpjekje

prej tij më kurrë s’ka për të më shkëputur.

Kjo dashuri na çoi të dy në vdekje. 106

Në Kainë vaftë kush na la pa jetë!".

Kështu na thanë dhe ranë në heshtje.

Kur e dëgjova atë shpirt të shkretë, 109

e ula kokën poshtë e më s’e ngrita.

Pyet prijsi: " Çfarë po mendon, vërtet?".

Kur u përgjigja: "Vaj-medet!, - thërrita, - 112

kushdi ç’mendime t’ëmbla, sa dëshira

i shtynë atje ku vdekja vinte prita!".

Pastaj nga an’ e tyre unë u prira. 115

"Françeskë, - i thashë, - për këto mjerime

me lot’ të hidhur qaj nga dhemshuria.

Por thuaj, midis të ëmblash psherëtime 118

qysh vallë dashuria ju pat mësuar kaq lehtë

të ndanit ju dëshirat nga dyshimet?".

"S’ka dhembje më të madhe, - tha, - në jetë 121

se të mendosh për kohën e gëzuar

në fat të keq. E di dhe prijsi vetë.

Meqë të dish si rrënjët pat lëshuar 124

kjo dashuria jonë ke aq kureshtje, 

po bëj si ai që flet duke lotuar.

Lexonim ne një ditë, kot për prehje, 127

për Lançelotin, si u dashurua,

krejt vetëm ishim e dyshim s’na brente.

Vështrimi ynë shpesh u kryqëzua, 130

fytyra nga leximi na qe skuqur

dhe mendja në një çast u turbullua.

Kur ne lexuam si ai dashnor pat puthur 133

fytyrën që i blatonte lumturinë,

ky, që prej meje kurrë s’është shkëputur,

më puthi buzët me aq drithërimë. 136

Galeot qe libri dhe ai q’e shkroi.

S’lexuam më tutje ne as dhe një grimë!".

Kur njëri shpirt këto mua m’i tregoi, 139

ai tjetri qau. Kaq dhembja më pat prekur

sa shpejt m’u duk se fryma më mbaroi

dhe rashë përdhe porsi një trup i vdekur. 142

____________

V. 4. Minosi - mbret dhe ligjvënës i Kretës së Lashtë, që kishte famën e një njeriu të drejtë. Në Ferrin e Dantes u cakton dënimin mëkatarëve. V. 58. Semiramida - mbretëreshë e Asirisë (l356 - l3l4 p. e. s.). La të lira me ligj martesat sipas dëshirës. U martua vetë me të birin. V. 61. Didona - mbretëreshë e Kartagjenës, e veja e Sikeut, të cilit i kishte premtuar se nuk do të martohej më. ra në dashuri me Eneun, u braktis prej tij dhe vrau veten. V. 63. Kleopatra - mbretëreshë e Egjiptit, dashnore e Mark Antonit. Kur ky u mund nga Oktavian Augusti, helmoi veten me anën e një gjarpëri. V. 64. Helena - e shoqja e Menelaut, mbretit të Spartës. Rrëmbimi i saj nga Paridi u bë shkaku i shpërthimit të Luftës së Trojës. V. 65. Akili - më i shquari i herojve grekë në luftën e Trojës. Ai vdiq nga dashuria për Poliksenën, të bijën e Priamit, mbretit të Trojës. Në kohën kur do të martoheshin e vrau Paridi. V. 67. Parisi (Paridi ) - I biri i Priamit. E vrau Pirroja, i biri i Akilit, për rrëmbimin e Helenës. Tristani - kalorës i tavolinës së rrumbullakët. U vra nga Marku, mbreti i Kornovajës, për shkak se i kishte ngashënjyer të shoqen, Izoldën. V. 74....me ata të dy që tok po shkojnë... Janë hijet e Françeska da Riminit dhe Paolo Malatestës. Françeska ishte e bija e Guido da Polentës, sundimtarit të Ravenës. Aty nga viti l275 u martua me Xhançoto Malatestën, babai i të cilit ishte udhëheqës i guelfëve të Riminit. Ai ishte i shëmtuar dhe i çalë. Kur mori vesh se e shoqja kishte lidhur dashuri me vëllanë e tij më të vogël, Paolon, ai i vrau që të dy. V. 97. Në breg të detit - në Ravenë. V. l07. Në Kainë vaftë kush na la pa jetë! Në Kainë, në rrethin e nëntë, janë dënuar vëllavrasësit.V. l28. Lançeloti - hero i romanit mesjetar francez me të njëjtin emër për kalorësit e tavolinës së rrumbullakët (shek. XIII). Romani tregon për dashurinë e Lançelotit me mbretëreshën Gjinevra, të shoqen e mbretit Artur. V. l36. Galeot qe libri dhe ai që e shkroi - Galeoti ishte kalorësi që ndihmoi afrimin e Lançelotit me Gjinevrën. Rolin e Galeotit luajti libri mbi Lançelotin, që e shtyu Paolon të puthte Françeskën.

----------


## ATMAN

Kënga e njëzetegjashtë

 

Lugu i tetë. - Këshilltarët dinakë. - Uliksi dhe Diomedi.



Galdo, Firence, që ke madhështi,

që krahët nder përmbi det e tokë,

me emër je edhe në Ferr të zi!

Nga qytetarët tu me vjedhësit tok 4

kur pesë i gjeta, turpi më mbuloi, 

besoj se edhe ti do ulësh kokë.

Një ëndërr në mëngjes po na tregoi 7

veç të vërtetën, do mësosh pas pak

tok me të tjerët Prato ç’të uroi.

Në pastë ndodhur, herët s’është aspak: 10

u bëftë e keqja që nuk mënjanohet dot!

Do të vuaj më shumë po të jem më plak.

U nisëm nëpër shkallën gurëplot, 13

nga ku më parë poshtë patëm zbritur, 

me zor e ngjis, tërhequr nga imzot.

Po ecnim rrugës vetëm, të mërzitur, 16

dhe mbi shkëmbinj e gurë kurrsesi

pa duart këmbët s’kishin për t’u ngjitur. 

Sa vuajta dhe vuaj përsëri 19

kur sjell ndërmend ato që pata parë.

Përpiqem mendjes që t’i vë kufi,

sepse do ndjekur vetëm rruga e mbarë; 22

nëse nga fati pata një dhunti,

ta humb nuk dua si ndonjë i marrë.

Si një fshatar që majë kodrës rri, 25

kur ai që botën gjithandej ndriçon

pështjell sakaq çdo gjë me terr të zi,

mishkonja mizën kur zëvendëson, 28

kaq xixëllonja s’sheh ai në lëndinë,

atje ku ndoshta vjel apo lëron,

sa ç’shihja si nga flakët vetëtin 31

i teti lug, porsa për sytë e mi

e tëra u shpalos ajo greminë.

Si ai që hakun mori me arinj 34

kur qerren pa t’Elisë që po largohej

dhe kuajt që e ngjisnin në ajri,

sado me sy ta ndiqte po mundohej, 37

nuk shihte tjetër veç një flakërimë

që si një re drejt qiellit po lartohej,

kështu në grykë të asaj gremine 40

lëvizin flakët dhe, pa u kuptuar, 

secila fsheh një nga ata fatzinj.

Mbi urë rrija veç duke vështruar 43

dhe të mos isha kapur tek një shkëmb,

do kisha rënë kush pa më dëgjuar.

Kur prijsi pa si shihja te ky vend 46

më tha: "Çdo flakë fsheh një mëkatar

që digjet i pështjellë anekënd".

"Mësues, - i them, - me mend e pata marrë. 49

Por dhe më fort më bindën fjalët tua.

Ja ç’desha të të pyesja pak më parë:

Cil’ djeg ai zjarr, që krejt u bigëzua 52

dhe ngjan sikur nga pirgu t’ishte ngritur,

ku me vëllanë Eteokli u shkrumbua?".

"Aty mundohen, - prijsi qe përgjigjur,- 55

Uliks e Diomed. Si zemërimi

të dy njëlloj shpagimi i ka goditur.

Këtu në zjarr ata i mbyt vajtimi 58

nga kali që e futën me dredhi 

atje ku Romës kthjellët i del burimi.

Për shkak të Deidamisë heqin zi, 61

që për Akilin dhe e vdekur qan,

dhe të Paladës vjedhur me njimti".

"Mes flakësh mundësi po qe se kanë 64

të flasin, veç një lutje, prijs i mirë,

që vlen njëmijë, - i them, - për ty e kam.

T’i bësh të flasin unë kam dëshirë, 67

ja, po afrohet flakë e bigëzuar, 

e sheh me mall si drejt asaj jam prirë".

Dhe ai më tha: "Kjo lutje do lëvduar, 70

prandaj prej meje është e mirëpritur, 

veç mos harro se gjuha do shtrënguar.

Çfarë të shqetëson ty duke e ditur, 73

më lër t’i pyes, sepse grekër janë

dhe ndoshta ty s’kanë për t’u përgjigjur".

Pastaj kjo flakë me të ardhur pranë, 76

ai zgjodhi çastin dhe u qe drejtuar

atyre që kjo flakë fshehur mban.

"O ju të dy veç me një zjarr mbuluar, 79

nderim për mua në paçi sadopak,

ngaqë për ju në jetë pata shkruar,

lavdi u thura me të lartin varg, 82

aty qëndroni! Njëri të tregojë

ku vdekjen gjeti i madhi endacak!".

Një murmurimë nisi të lëshojë 85

dhe fort lëkundet më i larti bri,

sikur një erë flakën t’ia trazojë.

Andej-këtej valvitet majë e tij, 88

pastaj zë nxori dhe na pat treguar

si t’ish një gjuhë që të flasë di:

"Me t’ikur nga Circea, që më pat shtrënguar 91

më se një vit të rrija në Gaetë,

Eneu ende pa e emërtuar,

as djali i dhembshur, as babai i shkretë 94

që fort nderoja, as dhe dashuria

për Penelopën plot gëzim të qetë,

s’mundën t’i shuajnë endërrat e mia 97

kryq e tërthor t’i bija botës mbarë,

të mirën dhe të ligën që të dija.

Dhe rrugën e Mesdheut pata marrë 100

veç me një varkë dhe disa pak shokë,

që kurrë mua nuk m’u patën ndarë.

Dy brigjet pamë, Spanjë dhe Marok, 103

ishullin Sard me ujë të rrethuar,

nga deti lagur plot të tjera tokë.

Tashmë ne ishim burra të moshuar 106

kur tek ajo ngushticë patëm sosur,

që Herkuli me shtylla pat shënuar,

kufi detarëve duke ua vendosur. 109

Sevilën djathtas lamë në shtegtim,

në ujë majtas Seta qe fundosur.

"Vëllezër, - thashë, - që në perëndim 112

arritët nëpër rrugë aq të vështirë, 

sa ende gjallë e kemi çdo ndijim,

pak jetë që na mbeti me dëshirë 115

le ta flijojmë për të njohur botën,

që prapa diellit shtrihet si shkretirë.

Ata nderoni që na bënë kokën 118

jo për të jetuar në padituri,

po për të njohur qiellin, detin, tokën".

U dhashë aq zemër shokëve të mi 121

sa dhe për mua do ish vështirë

t’i zbraps ata nga ky shtegtim i ri.

E kthyem varkën ende pa u gdhirë, 124

si krahë i rrahëm rremat fluturim

dhe rrugën nisëm majtas duke u prirë.

Dhe ja, shoh natën yjet plot shkëlqim 127

të polit tjetër, ylli i polit tonë

në ujë u zhyt të detit pa mbarim.

Plot pesë herë botën e ndriçon, 130

plot pesë herë hëna krejt u nxi

që kur shtegtimin varka po vazhdon.

Por befas para shoh në largësi 133

një goxha mal. Jo, kurrë s’kisha parë 

një mal si ky, të madh e kaq të zi.

Në vaj për ne u kthye gëzimi i parë: 136

nga tokë e re një shakullimë u ngrit, 

me vete varkën pasi pati marrë,

tri herë tok me ujët u vërtit, 139

të katrën herë pupën ngre përpjetë,

përposh e zhyt dhe, pasi na godit,

siç desh Dikush, ne na mbulon me det". 142

_______________________________________

V. 9. Prato - Qytezë e vogël nën sundim të Firences. E pakënaqur nga ky sundim, ajo uron që Firencja të pësojë fatkeqësi. V.26. kur ai botën gjithandej ndriçon - Dielli në verë. V. 28. mishkonja mizën kur zëvendëson - Në mbrëmje. V. 34-39. Si ai që hakun - profeti Elia u ngjit para syve të profetit Elize me një qerre të zjarrtë në qiell. Arinjtë i shqyen fëmijët që ai mallkoi nga që ishin tallur me të. V. 54. ku me vëllanë - Djemtë e Edipit, Eteokli dhe Poliniku, vranë njëri tjetrin. I dogjën bashkë mbi një turrë drush. V. 56. Uliks e Diomed - Heronj grekë të luftës së Trojës. Bashkëpunuan si në beteja, ashtu edhe në dhelpëritë e tyre. V. 58-60. Kali - Kali i drunjtë, brenda të cilit u fshehën Uliksi dhe luftëtarë të tjerë grekë. Trojanët e futën në qytetin e tyre duke sjellë shkatërrimin e tij. V. 6l. Deidamia - E bija e mbretit Likomed të Skirës, u dashurua pas Akilit. Në shtëpinë e të jatit të saj u fsheh Akili, i veshur si grua, që të mos shkonte në Trojë. Uliksi dhe Diomedi e zbuluan me anë të një dredhie dhe e morën me vete në luftën e Trojës, ku ai gjeti vdekjen. V. 63. Palada - Statuja e Athinasë në Trojë, e cila u vodh me dredhi nga Uliksi dhe Diomedi. V. 82. lavdi u thura me të lartin varg - Në veprën e tij "Eneida". V. 84. i madhi endacak - Plini Plak (shek. I para e.s.) dhe Solini (shek. III i erës sonë) tregojnë një legjendë, sipas të cilës Uliksi me t’u kthyer në Itakë u nis përsëri për në lundrim, duke dalë në oqeanin Atlantik. Ai themeloi Lisbonën (Ulisipin) dhe vdiq gjatë një shtrëngate në bregun perëndimor të Afrikës.V. 91. Circea - Magjistare e bukur që i kthente njerëzit në kafshë. Kur Uliksi po kthehej nga Troja në atdhe, pas shumë endjesh nëpër det, zbriti në bregun ku banonte Circea. Ajo i ktheu shokët e Uliksit në kafshë. Por pastaj u ktheu përsëri pamjen njerëzore dhe duke rënë në dashuri me Uliksin e mbajti atë një vit pranë vetes. V. 92. Gaetë - Mali i Circeas (tani Monte-Çirçelo) është afër atij vendi, ku Eneu varrosi mëndeshën e tij Kajeta, duke e quajtur këtë vend me emrin e saj - Gajetë (në breg të detit Tirren). V. 94-l02. as djali - As dashuria për djalin, nderimi për babain dhe as dashuria "për Penelopën plot gëzim të qetë" nuk mundën ta përmbanin, pas kthimit në atdhe nga Troja, që të nisej përsëri në udhëtim. V. l04. ishullin sard - Ishullin e Sardenjës. V. l08. që Herkuli - Sipas mitologjsë antike, në të dy anët e ngushticës së Gjilbralatarit Herkuli nguli dy shtylla si cak për lundërtarët. Këto janë: Kepi Kalne (Gjilbraltari) në bregun evropian dhe Kepi Abila në bregun afrikan. V. ll0. Sevilja - Qytet në Spanjë, në rrafshultën e Guadalkivirit. V. lll. Seta - (tani Seuta) - Liman në Kepin Abila. V. ll7. që prapa diellit - Hapësira e pamatur dhe e mbuluar me det në perëndim. V. l26. dhe rrugën nisëm majtas ...- Duke ndjekur drejtimin në jug-lindje të Gjilbraltarit. V. l27-l29. shoh natën yjet plot shkëlqim - Uliksi tregon se sheh yjet e hemisferës jugore, ndërsa ata të hemisferës veriore ("ylli i polit tonë në ujë u zhyt të detit pa mbarim") nuk i sheh. Kjo do të thotë se ai bashkë me shokët kishin kaluar Ekuatorin. V. l30-13l. Plot pesë herë botën e ndriçon - Pesë herë u ndriçua hëna, pesë herë ajo lëshoi dritë mbi tokë. Domethënë kanë kaluar pesë muaj që nga fillimi i shtegtimit. V. 134. një goxha mal - mali i Purgatorit. V. l42. siç desh Dikush - Siç desh Zoti, i cili ua ka ndaluar të gjallëve që t’i afrohen malit të Purgatorit.

----------


## ATMAN

Dante Aligieri

 



KAQ E NJERËZISHME





Kaq e njerëzishme dhe e dlirët duket

Me njerëz Zonja ime kur përshëndetet,

Sa gjuh' e tyre ngrin e goja meket,

Guxim s'ka syri që ta shohë e tutet.



Baret ajo dhe ndjen si e lëvdojnë

Me mirësi t'përkorët e mbuluar,

Nga qiejt ngjan të jet' ajo dërguar

T'i thonë tokës ç'mrekulli sajojnë.



Nga sytë e saj buron aq ëmbëlsi,

Të jep aq endje duke e soditur

Sa vesh e merr kush vetëm e provon.



Nga buzët ngjan se jashta saj lëshon

Një shpirt të butë e dashuri-selitur

Që shpirtit tënd i thotë: Psherëti!

----------

